# Cancun Inverts



## DavidRS (Jul 28, 2007)

I will be in Cancun the last week in August. I heard there were areas close by where one can find inverts. I am looking for very specific directions on where to go. Please PM me with any tips.

And yes, I know it is illegal to bring inverts over the border into the US. I just want to see some.


----------



## sammyp (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey,

I was out there just a week ago, and found quite a few tarantula spiderlings and a couple of scorpions (no idea what species) in Tulum.

Specifically, the 'Hidden Worlds' Cenote Park. Tulum is about two and a half hours south of Cancun by bus, but I imagine anywhere in that area would be a good bet. There's alot of cenote parks around there, and if you're driving you'd be able to cover quite a few in a day.

Good luck,
Sam


----------

